# Competition in the Catonsville, Maryland area?



## RSCuber (Oct 18, 2011)

So, I'm thinking about organizing a competition in the Catonsville, Maryland area. At CCBC Catonsville to be exact. I dont have any timers, or displays. Basically, if anyone were able to attend, is anyone able to help by bringing timers to be used in the comp? I dont know if displays are necessary, but those would help too. (If they arent, dont worry aobut them then). Basically, I need to talk to the SGA at my college to get the venue, but this is the only problem thats out of my control for the comp. Any help/Donations for the day would be great!

Also, if anyone were to attend, preferred dates? Thanks!

-Nick


----------



## Julian (Oct 18, 2011)

You should probably first think about securing a delegate and venue.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 18, 2011)

I checked your WCA profile, and you've only been to one competition before. No offence, but I don't think Bob Burton (Or any other close delegate) would do this because of your experience. I personally have been to about 6 competitions, and I'd definitely still have a ton of problems organizing one. Of course, I would definitely go to on near Maryland... just saying that you need for experience.


----------



## RSCuber (Oct 18, 2011)

I understand, I know I dont have much experience. I have done my research, I will contact a delegate as Julian said, however the venue is like this: I know for sure at CCBC Catonsville campus, we are just trying to secure a room there; We don't know which one we can have yet. Really, I just know there is quite the demand for competitions in maryland so, I'd like to organize. As far as problems, the biggest problem is the lack of timers. So, thats what I really need help with.


----------



## Bob (Oct 19, 2011)

RSCuber said:


> I understand, I know I dont have much experience. I have done my research, I will contact a delegate as Julian said, however the venue is like this: I know for sure at CCBC Catonsville campus, we are just trying to secure a room there; We don't know which one we can have yet. Really, I just know there is quite the demand for competitions in maryland so, I'd like to organize. As far as problems, the biggest problem is the lack of timers. So, thats what I really need help with.



I will save you the trouble of reaching out to a delegate--you have one reaching out to you! I regret, however, that I will probably not be telling you what you want to hear.

As far as problems, the biggest problem is NOT the lack of timers. The biggest problem is that you have no experience. Your WCA profile indicates that you have been to one competition. Your speedsolving profile (2 posts) indicates that you have even less experience than I initially thought. If I were to delegate a competition in Maryland (as I have before), I would provide the timers, displays, stopwatches, cube covers, etc. However, unfortunately for you, I have no desire to delegate a competition with no experience. I wasn't at River Hill Spring 2011, so I don't know, but did you judge or scramble? Did you help plan the competition? Did you help the competition progress in any way? It takes a lot of work and planning to run a competition and I am unwilling to drive 4 hours there and 4 hours back to delegate a competition for an inexperienced organizer. Even the experienced ones are lucky that I travel that far. 

You may have better luck with Tim, but I doubt it. There was supposed to be a River Hill Fall, but due to the timing of the planning, it wasn't able to happen. I am fairly confident, however, that there will be a River Hill Spring.

Feel free to host an unofficial competition, but until you can gain some experience, I don't anticipate you hosting a WCA event.

On a side note, Julian and Collin, +1 to you both.


----------



## RSCuber (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for your reply, I understand what you're saying. It is always hard for me to get experience competing. No job, college, no car, not alot here...You get the gist. So, I may go the unofficial route, or change approach and ask that would there be any experienced organizers reading who would be interested in organizing if I had a secured venue?


----------



## flee135 (Oct 19, 2011)

I want to try to have another River Hill competition sometime in the late winter or early spring, and as always I can certainly use some help with judging and scrambling! I can also give you an idea of what goes on behind the scenes so that you have an idea of what you're up against if you organize a competition.


----------



## RSCuber (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks, I will take you up on that. Definitely would be more than willing to help judge/scramble.


----------

